# ВСД НЕВРОЗ



## Алик (14 Окт 2014)

Добрый день.Мне 24 года,проблема началась резко,именно связываю со стрессами и смертью родственника.Всд стадаю лет с 13,давление и тд,но однажды закружилась голова,потом начались панические атаки,постоянная шаткость как после поезда,иногда она проходит,симптомы невроза за симптомом,все обследовался мрт головы и тд,все нормально.По позвоночнику:сколиоз,узи сосудов показало нарушенный кровоток,сказали мрт шеи нужно сделать,начальный ОСХ,нестабильность 3 мм вроде в шеи,постоянная тревога,страх смерти,симптоматика всдшная,в глазах темно иногда как будто зрение упало.+ изза мнительного характера и очень много прочитанной информации по неврозу появились навязчивые мысли обсессивно-компульсивного характера,которые не вылезают с головы.Схожу конечно же к психиатру,но думаю подтвердится невроз который ставили все онлайн.Но вот тут волей случая набрел на этот форум,и человек рассказал что у него были подобные проблемы и ставили невроз,а дело в артериях и нужна операция.Вот по моим симптомам возможно что это относится к артериям и может ли эта проблема дать сбой в психике который привел к неврозу? И какое обследование нужно сделать чтобы был поставлен диагноз точный..Спасибо заранее


----------



## maxim zhukovsky (15 Окт 2014)

Вот у меня такая же тема!!! Начал ходить в басейн и пью успокоительное) в метро не могу кататься сразу не хватка воздуха -  так же грыжа 3мм в шейном! вообщем ищу невролога и психотерапевта! надо выходить из этого состояния


----------



## линуксоид (15 Окт 2014)

Алик написал(а):


> Добрый день.Мне 24 года,проблема началась резко,именно связываю со стрессами и смертью родственника.Всд стадаю лет с 13,давление и тд,но однажды закружилась голова,потом начались панические атаки,постоянная шаткость как после поезда,иногда она проходит,симптомы невроза за симптомом,все обследовался мрт головы и тд,все нормально.По позвоночнику:сколиоз,узи сосудов показало нарушенный кровоток,сказали мрт шеи нужно сделать,начальный ОСХ,нестабильность 3 мм вроде в шеи,постоянная тревога,страх смерти,симптоматика всдшная,в глазах темно иногда как будто зрение упало.+ изза мнительного характера и очень много прочитанной информации по неврозу появились навязчивые мысли обсессивно-компульсивного характера,которые не вылезают с головы.Схожу конечно же к психиатру,но думаю подтвердится невроз который ставили все онлайн.Но вот тут волей случая набрел на этот форум,и человек рассказал что у него были подобные проблемы и ставили невроз,а дело в артериях и нужна операция.Вот по моим симптомам возможно что это относится к артериям и может ли эта проблема дать сбой в психике который привел к неврозу? И какое обследование нужно сделать чтобы был поставлен диагноз точный..Спасибо заранее


Добрый вечер.Если возможно ,выложите сканы результатов обследования .Доктора народ недоверчивый и придирчивый .То что Вы считаете нормой ,может оказаться  далеко не таковой .Подробней о симптомах имеющих место.Чем лечились.Где и как .Что помогало и что нет.Где и как обследованы.


----------

